# PubMed- Endometriosis: a rare cause of small bowel obstruction.



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

[TD]Related Articles

*Endometriosis: a rare cause of small bowel obstruction.*

BMJ Case Rep. 2012;2012

Authors: Khwaja SA, Zakaria R, Carneiro HA, Khwaja HA

Abstract
Although endometriosis is a common condition in young women, symptomatic involvement of the small bowel is rare. The authors report the case of a 44-year-old lady initially thought to have irritable bowel syndrome who presented 1 month later with acute small bowel obstruction. A CT scan showed small bowel dilatation with a transition point in the ileum, but no distinct lesion. The patient had an exploratory laparotomy where an obstructing lesion in the terminal ileum and several enlarged mesenteric lymph nodes were identified. Consequently, a right hemicolectomy was performed. Pathology specimens showed multiple endometriotic foci in the bowel with stricturing of terminal ileum and appendiceal intussusception. This likely resulted in subocclusive episodes and intestinal obstruction. This case highlights the difficulty in establishing a preoperative diagnosis of endometriosis. Small bowel endometriosis should, therefore, be considered in the differential diagnosis of women of childbearing age who present with symptoms of obstruction.

PMID: 22891009 [PubMed - in process]

View the full article


----------



## pukka (Nov 28, 2004)

Thank you for the artile. I have endo and I have always belived in the link between endo and obstruction. I had a laposcopy four years ago and they found endo in my sig colon. After surgery my IBS- C was manageable with the occasional Robinul (It took me over a year to finish 30 pills) and nighly probiotic mix (yogurt/benefiber/prunes). Now, It seems I need to have another lap and see if endo has returned and may be causing problem with evacuation/obstruction.


----------

